# Fusebox7 Journal



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Well, we are mostly moved into our "forever home" so it's time to get to work on documenting the current state of the lawn and property as well as give high level plans for this year... and I'll start formulating plans for next year as we head into fall/winter. So, I've decided to close down the old home's KBG Lawn Log Journal and start anew with this tremendous new opportunity!

On Sunday, July 7th, I dewinterized the irrigation and started toying with the Hunter Pro-C 16-zone controller. 12 zones were set up and zone 6 was "inactive". I started going through the zones manually to check where the irrigation heads were located and the condition that they were in. Holy coverage, Batman! I'm going to enjoy this setup --- there are roughly 3 sets of 4 heads per area of the yard (eg. front, middle, back) that all have head to head coverage (or will once I make some slight adjustments to heads/screws). I did find 2 or 3 heads/lines that need quick replacement due to breakage. That is what I'm hoping to tackle today. I need to water badly as we've had HEAT like I cannot remember. Goal is to give the lawn a supersoak tonight. The west part of the yard is very open and takes a beating.

On Monday, July 8th, I mowed for the first time using my Honda HRX. Deck setting at 3" and full rear discharge it took a full tank of gas and roughly 1 hr 30 mins. It was hot and quite the workout but boy did I enjoy it! I might continue to use the push mower and see if I REALLY need to upgrade to a rider. If I end up running out of gas before I finish the mow that will be one reason to upgrade. I don't mind the effort as that's my "me time".

Overall, the lawn is in very good shape, surprisingly. I am guessing the previous owners put a pre-m down on the lawn this spring; possibly a fertilizer application. It is a 4-way no-mix currently with different species dominating where they thrive best (KBG, PRG, FF, TTTF). I believe most of the browning I am seeing currently is the PRG seed stalks that I am familiar with seeing this time of year. The main goal for this year is to learn the irrigation setup really well and make tweaks to that as necessary in preps for something big next year, perhaps  I will be doing an aggressive N regimen this fall to see what I can get out of this lawn, as I think it may be able to exceed expectations and /could/ postpone any major plans... we'll see.

The only other plan I have for this year is to design and plan my low voltage landscape lighting. The landscaping here was well thought-out so I want to highlight the pathways and some of the accent plants. More to come on that as well.

Time to jump back in!

Pics suck because windows/screens but here's a couple shots of the back and side yards:


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I smell a reno in the future?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Going to enjoy following along. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Can't wait to see how this turns out. Great foundation to start from it seems. But we all know you're going to reno it


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Alex1389 @SNOWBOB11 @iowa jim

I know what I end up doing is going to be different and interesting. Cliffhanger...


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Oh the suspense........


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Wolverine :nod:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Subscribed. Dont forget to update your lawn size and grass type in your profile. It will be fun following along with the progress you make to the new property! Sounds like a good irrigation system and is an extra bonus that came with the home.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I will be following as well...


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Pete1313 updated! Thx for the reminder. @JDgreen18 thx for following. First full irrigation starts at 1:00 am... we'll see how that goes


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@fusebox7, don't tell me you're considering converting from a solid Northern mix to some obscure grass species!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Green Absolutely... heh. Poa sibirica obscure enough?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Green on a serious note, whoever took care of this lawn did a pretty good job -- I visually checked the soil and it's actually really really nice and there are some extremely deep roots (had to dig up some 6 inch risers). It's a very nice no-mix - the TTTF being the nicest of the 4 (say what!?). In a close 2nd are poa triv and annua var. reptans... DUN DUN! :mrgreen:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> @Green on a serious note, whoever took care of this lawn did a pretty good job -- I visually checked the soil and it's actually really really nice and there are some extremely deep roots (had to dig up some 6 inch risers). It's a very nice no-mix - the TTTF being the nicest of the 4 (say what!?). In a close 2nd are poa triv and annua var. reptans... DUN DUN! :mrgreen:


Poa Triv is your second nicest grass? I think the "say what" should have been after those, not after TTTF.

In my view, some of the big reasons a 4-way no-mix would have a good amount of brown right now (guess what...mine is brownish in many places right now, due to heat, and so is the TTTF/KBG area to some degree, too) are:

1. Fungus (all grass types being susceptible to something this time of year). I currently have some amount of Red Thread, Dollar Spot, Rust, Brown Patch, and probably some Leaf Spot and others all happening at the same time!

2. Heat/drought stress (FF going quite brown most readily, and even TTTF going partly brown, PR more readily, and KBG somewhere in between). This is a big one. I'm not sure how it's been in MI, but it's been around 90 more days than not the past few weeks here...and often sunny. I water a half inch, and the grass dries out later that day.

3. The aforementioned seed stalks (the grass is actually still trying to grow seeds to some extent right now, mostly PR and TTTF at this point).

4. You could have insect stuff going on...definitely keep an eye out for previous grub damage, etc. I had this small area that was going brown for no apparent reason. Poking a screwdriver didn't reveal anything hard beyond some roots. But Carpenter Ants surfaced each time I did that! Since it was under a tree, and I didn't want the tree damaged, I put one of those ant bait stakes right in the area a couple of weeks ago. Guess what...now the grass is starting to green again. I'm not sure what they were doing to the roots...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> @Green Absolutely... heh. Poa sibirica obscure enough?


What the...?! And I was hung up on _Poa anceps _in the Spring...


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Mowed HOD @ 3".

Catch cups showed very consistent results at first watering last night. 30 mins per zone showed nominal variation centered at or just under 0.25" water delivery. No wonder the no-mix in the full sun (literally FULL sunrise-to-sunset) is browning. The quarter-inch delivery last night seems to have helped some areas already but it needs a full soaking next time around. I am going to need to split that part of the yard into its own watering day since it will need to be quadrupled to get the inch delivery mark. That will be a total of 6 hours of irrigation for just that part of the yard. It's roughly 11k sq ft.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Many of my zones require roughly 120 min. For an inch of water. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

The TTTF in my nomix is doing so well with this heat. It's my first experience with the species. I may experiment with it more. Unsure if its tolerance to our winters but if it does well it sure would make a nice lawn since a lot of the cultivars can be mown between 0.5-3.0" nowadays.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> The TTTF in my nomix is doing so well with this heat. It's my first experience with the species. I may experiment with it more. Unsure if its tolerance to our winters but if it does well it sure would make a nice lawn since a lot of the cultivars can be mown between 0.5-3.0" nowadays.


Works just fine here...Winter, Summer, etc. Your weather can't be that much different. It is the most prone to snow mold of any species and tends to mat down and fuse together after Winter, but you do the light raking thing you normally do in Spring, and it's fine afterward. It's a lot more persistent than its close relative, PR. I swear, TTTF/KBG mixes are the overall best grass type for my area, and they're very underutilized (less than 30% of homes seem to have Tall Fescue as a significant component of their lawn mixes here).


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Green I never see it here but whatever is in this new yard is in its happy place. It's extremely dark, soft, and very thick. It's neat to see density like that at 3+ inches.

Just observing for 2019... But I can see how KBG+TTTF would be beautiful. I'm going to start looking for low cut TTTF lawns and see what turns up.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> @Green I never see it here but whatever is in this new yard is in its happy place. It's extremely dark, soft, and very thick. It's neat to see density like that at 3+ inches.
> 
> Just observing for 2019... But I can see how KBG+TTTF would be beautiful. I'm going to start looking for low cut TTTF lawns and see what turns up.


Check out @PokeGrande journal. He's mowing his at 1.25" and it looks great. I have a sample of Amity
TTTF from SSS that can be mowed as low as 5/8".


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@rob13psu thanks - that pot of yours and @PokeGrande lawn looks great. I'm exploring any and all options but also taking note of what is thriving under low input conditions at the new place. The TTTF that is here is absolutely owning this heat and drought. It sure stripes well too :thumbup:


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Consider these the official BEFORE pics. I'm not sure what AFTER means at this point but we'll target the Fall N Blitz as the next milestone. I pretty much know enough about what I'm dealing with in the summer --- it's acceptable... but we all know that isn't ever enough


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Those lime green patch's keep you up at night.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Wolverine said:


> Those lime green patch's keep you up at night.


Nah not yet  A little poa annua, a little poa triv, a little bentgrass... something for everyone!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Came back yesterday afternoon - was out of town for a few days for a family wedding. Had a big storm here apparently and had quite a bit of cleanup from tree breakage etc. Assuming we also got some decent rain. Southwest facing yard is greening up a bit and probably will gladly take a spoonful of N. Breaking out Mr. Tenacity this week to start hitting Poa a, t and Agrostis stolonifera. That should perk the neighbors up a bit.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Lots of mushrooms in the yard after a super soaking of the "west zones" last night. OM must be quite high.

Bought a new Rachio 3 16-zone and attempted to install it tonight but it must be defective. Zone 8 was running automatically and only way to shut it off was to unplug the unit or remove zone 8 wire (which I did)... then I couldn't get wifi to connect so I suspect there's a hardware issue. Pretty disappointed with that situation.

Been looking at getting a couple "street" trees to stand in front of the house near the street. Really wanted black gum but they are so slow to mature and are difficult to transplant because of their taproot (which is great for planting near concrete, btw... but oh well). Avoiding maples because I've seen their roots do some major damage. Was considering London Plane but they're probably too messy to be in the front by the sidewalks.

^^^ Any suggestions from the braintrust(on either topic)? ^^^


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

After being more awake this morning I realized Amazon sent me a non-functioning Rachio Gen 2 controller that until now I didn't even realize... AND it is only 13 (weird right?) zones. IT WAS IN A RACHIO 3 BOX!? How infuriating.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Lots of mushrooms in the yard after a super soaking of the "west zones" last night. OM must be quite high.
> 
> Bought a new Rachio 3 16-zone and attempted to install it tonight but it must be defective. Zone 8 was running automatically and only way to shut it off was to unplug the unit or remove zone 8 wire (which I did)... then I couldn't get wifi to connect so I suspect there's a hardware issue. Pretty disappointed with that situation.
> 
> ...


Cleveland Select Pear would be a good option. Narrow growth habit and beautiful in the spring.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Wolverine we have a mature one already on the left corner of the house! Can't wait to see it in spring!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Set up the Rachio 3 for the 12 zones and did a quick location audit because some are likely to be moved or capped. There are a couple under/behind trees that need addressing and there are a couple next to the walkout patio that don't really need to be there and are just eating up water.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Tenacity @ 4oz/acre on zones 7,8,9,10 where the concentration of poa a, t and bent are. Looks like some of what I thought was FF is triv. Bad. Oh well. Will deal with in time.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Tenacity @ 4oz/acre on zones 7,8,9,10 where the concentration of poa a, t and bent are. Looks like some of what I thought was FF is triv. Bad. Oh well. Will deal with in time.


Are you keeping this lawn for awhile? Or is a reno coming down the pipe?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Wolverine 2019 is a learning year here. 2020 is soonest Reno. It's coming I just don't know details yet. I need to get the soil and irrigation dialed in, get control of the nasties, put in a storage shed, playset, driveway expansion/basketball hoop... That will take me into fall where I'll see how the lawn responds to loads of nitrogen. I have a feeling it needs it badly.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh that reminds me I added .25N/k granular on the west zones 3 4 5 6. 10lbs covers the 10k at 25-0-4 42 lb bag for .25lbsN/k. Lesco spreader setting 10. Prior to this added the new agitator for the spreader. Works like a dream now.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Been eyeing blue note as the cultivar of choice for a monostand. It's is a clear top pick in Michigan. The fine leaf texture and earlier spring green up is of particular interest to me.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Been eyeing blue note as the cultivar of choice for a monostand. It's is a clear top pick in Michigan. The fine leaf texture and earlier spring green up is of particular interest to me.


The only thing that concerns me is the shade tolerance of bluenote and i see a few trees on your new property. Maybe mix a little bewitched or mazama in the shady areas. Give you something to think about this winter.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@iowa jim most of my zones see 12+ hours of sun. The "shady" areas get at least 6-8 so it's not nearly as shady as or last place.

In addition... Blue note does very well in shade. It's bred from America KBG which was very strong in that category as well.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I didn't realize that you got that much sun on your lawn i guess i was looking at those tall pines. I will be waiting to watch your reno in 2020. good luck


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@iowa jim All the big pines are on the north side of the property  Yep I'll be documenting lots over the next year. 3rd Reno should hopefully be the best yet!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Been eyeing blue note as the cultivar of choice for a monostand. It's is a clear top pick in Michigan. The fine leaf texture and earlier spring green up is of particular interest to me.


Blue Note is an interesting cultivar. I may add it to my list for an overseed in the future.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> fusebox7 said:
> 
> 
> > Been eyeing blue note as the cultivar of choice for a monostand. It's is a clear top pick in Michigan. The fine leaf texture and earlier spring green up is of particular interest to me.
> ...


I liked these attributes as well but the only thing is it only got a 2 in color compared to some other varieties.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@JDgreen18 I don't like the SSS scores. 1-4 doesn't allow for a great comparison IMO. If you look at the NTEP reports taking LSD into consideration it's basically the next "step" or two down from the midnights. In some sites, eg. IL, there was no discernible difference in color between Blue Note and Award. Keep in mind that the Kenblue lawns that everyone is used to seeing as medium green score very low on color - in fact they are incredibly lower on NTEP's color scale. My goal with this lawn isn't to be the darkest.

If I can have more density throughout the year then I'm going to more easily beat poa annua etc. The main reason for a reno will be uniformity, density and higher quality w/ lower input. Secondary goals are low HOC and low seedhead/stemminess. I haven't seen any pictures of Blue Note so I understand it's a crapshoot but I did that with Mazama last time around too


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Started working on prep for the playset and shed area. Need to rip out plastic edging, wood stakes and rake out mulch to create a level area around 30-40 feet deep. The shed will be tucked back in the pine needles and playset will sit in front of it. I am going to leave the pavers in place. 3-6" of rubber mulch will be installed for the playset area and should sufficiently cover those.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Sunday 7/28: was playing with measurements and location of storage shed and playset. Still messing with that. Cleared mulch off of pavers and those are still in good shape so will put kids picnic table on that and rake out and even up the existing mulch bed that is raised into the back pine needles bed and that will become a larger area that won't need mowing. The playset will be in rubber mulch so I will need to get some border/edging to contain it.

Monday 7/29: lowered deck HOC to 2.5. Seems that recent micro app of N is doing its thing. Must be a lot of OM/thatch buildup because the crown layer is pretty poofy and my actual HOC is about an inch (maybe more) higher than the deck HOC. I need to keep bringing it down because my 2.5yr old daughter told me the grass is too long. As @Pete1313 and many of you know, kids+wife dictate the conditions  It will help reduce insect activity too especially with all this heat/humidity. Everyone knows what this is ultimately leading to anyways...

Tenacity app is going gangbusters on the annua, triv and bent. Some areas are almost completely browned out already. Others are still whitening.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> Everyone knows what this is ultimately leading to anyways...


Your new home lawn seems to be going down the same path as mine when I moved in. Get the basics down, learn the property, make repairs/updates, get it looking great... but I think I know where you are going to end up..


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> fusebox7 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knows what this is ultimately leading to anyways...
> ...


Yup. Northern mixes aren't bad in spring and fall but they really fall behind in summer with older PRG and FF cultivars browning out. I'm sure I'll go reel low in the front before long like @g-man was doing. He proved you can train an old northern mix how to get down :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Make sure the shed is large enough for a triplex.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

g-man said:


> Make sure the shed is large enough for a triplex.


Trust me when I say I really want one but I wish they made riding reel mowers around 42-48 width. Find me a good source/deal and I'll strongly consider and get a bigger shed to store it


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Woke up in the middle of the night to an extremely loud irrigation valve. Found out it's Zone 8. That will need to be replaced but I've never had to that chore yet. They are in ground and pretty deep and will require some excavation.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

My test plot playset area


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Northern mix is already shedding and looking incrementally better here. Really starting to notice daylight ending earlier and the lower temps at night (50s) are a tell take sign that fall is already approaching.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Mowed today at 2.25 and had to double cut. Shedding and thickening. 2nd app of 0.25N/k.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> Woke up in the middle of the night to an extremely loud irrigation valve. Found out it's Zone 8. That will need to be replaced but I've never had to that chore yet. They are in ground and pretty deep and will require some excavation.


Whoa! That could be scary. Did not know that could happen.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> My test plot playset area


Great semantics/Jedi mind trick!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Not a whole lot of updates. I ordered all new replacement bodies/heads for my setup. Somewhere around 52 after capping some. Went Hunder I20 w/ CV and PR for rotors and sprays. I have no idea how the Irritrol heads have lasted this long. They are seemingly hanging on by a thread. I have a bad solenoid ( hopefully not wire ) on Zone 8 that I need to replace. The valve will not open fully so I am getting a nasty pressure noise and I have to manually open it and close it thereafter.

Other than that my phase 1 low voltage landscape lighting should be here some time next week. Went with a FX Luminaire Luxor controller and the FG copper path lights (Zone + Dimming / 3 LEDs). Going to expedite the patina on the light fixtures so that they match our chosen outdoor theme. Looking forward to getting those in place and adding new zones in new project phases.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Hunter owns FX Lumiere now, I'm pretty sure. You can even control them with the sprinkler controller.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Green all eggs in that basket for sure. FX is pretty awesome. Their Luxor controller is very future proof. Love the zone, dimming, color options.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Looks like it's true. Nothing stripes like a Simplicity. 2" deck HOC. Gimmicks aside, I cannot believe the cut quality. Clean cut, no tearing and no uneveness. Going to be happy.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> That should perk the neighbors up a bit.


I know I'm late but this made me laugh out loud :lol:


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Looks like it's true. Nothing stripes like a Simplicity. 2" deck HOC. Gimmicks aside, I cannot believe the cut quality. Clean cut, no tearing and no uneveness. Going to be happy.


I hope you have better luck with your Simplicity than I did. I bought a new 44" Broadmoor in 2017. Had multiple trips back to the dealer with motor problems and general quality issues. I sold it with 26 hours and bought a John Deere X 300.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Wolverine thanks for the words of encouragement


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> @Wolverine thanks for the words of encouragement


 :lol:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> @Green that is my #1 driver for a reno of what is otherwise a very nice fully Northern Mix stand. It grows SO fast and I've only microdosed the N twice and I am barely irrigating (it's very wilty and brown currently). I am worried about keeping up with it because currently I mow TWICE a week and I am still taking off way way too much - I can't believe it. I really really miss the slow growth of the elite KBG... I am building a stronger and stronger case for getting back to what I know and like.


Sounds like some soil imbalances are maybe present...it's not the Northern mix itself, I don't think. PR grows really fast mid Spring, but not right now. TTTF can grow quickly at this time of year or in September, but only if it's getting enough water and fertilizer.

I mowed my grandfather's yesterday, which is non-irrigated. Lots of brown/dormancy, but I hadn't mowed in almost 3 weeks. Lots of fine Fescue. Not really growing right now. The KY-31 and some weed grasses are doing great...so good that I'm going to reseed an area near his road with KY-31 and not even water the seed...just let rain do it.

I'm guessing it's actually the KBG in your mix (older types) that's growing the fastest right now...? Stuff like Kenblue or Abbey, maybe...


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> @Wolverine thanks for the words of encouragement


I got a lemon. You will be fine. I had 2 Simplicity tractors before the Broadmoor and loved them. Can't beat the cut.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Caught in a pop-up thunderstorm today. Stood under canopy of trees to take this shot. Actual HOC 1.75" from yesterday. Really need to dethatch and thin out the crown layer. Disease is just festering in there.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What about a "chemical" (biological) dethatch using something like molasses? Less labor...


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Green said:


> What about a "chemical" (biological) dethatch using something like molasses? Less labor...


Yeah that's the plan. I have some aerify plus sitting around I can use to get started on that. I don't want to physically disturb things.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

So jealous of all the renovations this year. The weather has been absolutely perfect for one here this year. Family over this weekend and me what my plans were...I said I had a 2 year plan. Í don't feel ready for a Reno at all yet... Irrigation isn't dialed in and I have a lot of other projects in flight. Knowing that KBG doesn't hit its stride until year 3 I'm getting a bit trigger happy to get something going next spring. I neeeeeed it haha. Dun dun dun...


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

It's time. 
HOC back: 3"
HOC front: 1.25"


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Do you have a stripping kit or is the simplicity really that good? I was looking at them before I got the jd. rode like a Cadillac and the salesman said it's basically an orange Ferris. The cut quality and striping look amazing. If you don't have one I bet a roller would really make it pop


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

bencrabtree27 said:


> Do you have a stripping kit or is the simplicity really that good? I was looking at them before I got the jd. rode like a Cadillac and the salesman said it's basically an orange Ferris. The cut quality and striping look amazing. If you don't have one I bet a roller would really make it pop


The front was cut with my Tru-Cut w/ front roller. The rear cut with my Simplicity which is 100% stock. Yes it stripes that well. That is a single cut too (no repeat runs).

EDIT: My Simplicity is a tractor not a ZT (wanted to point that out since I saw you have a JD 757 and you mentioned "Ferris").


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

yeah, @fusebox7, I've been looking at Simplicity ever since you picked that one up. I have to say that I am definitely intrigued.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

What do you think makes it stripe so well?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> What do you think makes it stripe so well?


Not sure if this is for me or serious lol. Sorry for laughing if it is  The deck is a very heavy fabricated mass of steel and it attaches only to the front of the tractor. This makes the weight of the deck rollers significant therefore bending the grass very effectively.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think makes it stripe so well?
> ...


It was serious 

I'll probably look at Simplicity as well for my next tractor.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> fusebox7 said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


I was curious, too, as those stripes look like they were created with a striper -not a mower only. You gotta wonder what makes that mower so special in that regard. Apparently, the Ferris mowers do the same thing.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@pennstater2005 @social port ... it's a nice tractor! I've already used it for some auxillary activities helping me move some heavy things around. It has a ton of power but I may need to experiment with lowering the rear tire pressure a bit for better traction on some of the slopes where I make my turnarounds. The cut quality is absolutely stunning.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Just keep in mind if you lower tire pressure it lowers your HOC. It stripes well tho without a striping kit.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Just keep in mind if you lower tire pressure it lowers your HOC. It stripes well tho without a striping kit.


 :thumbup: It's max 10psi so I'll drop it down 1-2 and roll with it :roll:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> The cut quality is absolutely stunning.


That pretty much sells me. Oh, and it stripes, too. I'm going to give these mowers a close look.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Mowed today at 3" HOC rearside, 2" rear, 1 3/8" fronts. Put down .25 N/k; and also prodiamine granular at label rate for cool season grasses. Looks like I am way too late for poa annua here as there is new poa annua in several areas and it's already seeding. It seems like a lost cause to try to beat it here in Michigan because the soil temps are always conducive to germination --- next year I'll have a barrier down all year at least and see if that helps. Lots of var reptans or perennial here too that likes to stick around all year.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Been awhile. Longer update later. Been microdosing N on the lawn as it looked like it had been malnourished for awhile. Fresh haircut at 2.5" effective cut.

#dontdissthenomix


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Mix or no mix i think it looks pretty good. Do you have a striping kit on that simplicity? nice stripes


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> Mix or no mix i think it looks pretty good. Do you have a striping kit on that simplicity? nice stripes


Thank you. No that's just how it is designed. Looking forward to spraying some iron in front to see how it takes.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Nomix can look great.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

g-man said:


> Nomix can look great.


I'm holding strong after seeing your front yard  The one thing I do miss with my old elite KBG lawn is the growth rate/pattern. I have to mow twice a week with the no-mix because it grows rapidly and unevenly. It looks ok after being mowed but doesn't last too long.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I know. The ryegrass grows faster. Pgr helps, but it still grows faster.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> I know. The ryegrass grows faster. Pgr helps, but it still grows faster.


So does some of the older KBG. And it's light green and thin blades.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Green said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I know. The ryegrass grows faster. Pgr helps, but it still grows faster.
> ...


I haven't been able to figure it out but the KBG has definitely been the big grower for me. On the Western big side yard it's a medium green but it's definitely not a thin blade. In fact it's mega wide in some cases. I do not think it is a Kenblue or likewise. That part of the yard definitely has some issues with the soil being out of wack. The rest of the yard has a lot of KBG as well but it's showing much darker. Probably just a shade or two lighter than my old Award, Bewitched, Mazama blend. It is fairly dark with minimal input and hasn't had any iron yet. I plan to do that very soon once the rain stops being daily.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I have seen some wide KBG before...Maybe 0.4 cm.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

2.5 HOC... shooting for PGR, iron, foliar N tank mix today or tomorrow.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> 2.5 HOC... shooting for PGR, iron, foliar N tank mix today or tomorrow.


That's looking great! Nice stripes.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> fusebox7 said:
> 
> 
> > 2.5 HOC... shooting for PGR, iron, foliar N tank mix today or tomorrow.
> ...


Thank you. It has a good base to start with here, just needed some TLC. I'll be curious how it responds to additional input this fall.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Green here is a shot of a decently wide KBG blade (approaching the 1/3"-1/2" range). It's interestingly blue (very cool). I've observed this before and it definitely seems to do with spreading out due to availabile room like trees do.
 I


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes, interesting. And it's probably somewhat of a wider bladed cultivar to begin with.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@fusebox7 It is not the stripes but the width and length...and the curves. Amazing...! I can stare at this for hours...call me nut.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Babameca said:


> @fusebox7 It is not the stripes but the width and length...and the curves. Amazing...! I can stare at this for hours...call me nut.


Definitely not a "nut". Though that term could suit us all. I am more than pleased thus far that we have inherited this particular northern mix. Nothing has no flaws. The back side (not pictured) is undergoing a tenacity/certainty/xonerate regimen this fall


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Today I graded the sand around the new shed and rolled/seeded/rolled/watered (MP3000). Seed is my old standby Champion GQ PRG for quick cover this year. I will be swapping swapped out the remaining bodies on that zone for the I20s with FloStop so I'm not watering all the triv and perennial poa :|


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Coming in 2020...🤨


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Im not surprised and its a great choice.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Coming together nicely, good choice!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That would be a great choice. Very interested to see how a mazama mono would look on that property of yours.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Great choice!


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@fusebox7 I am looking to reno to a Mazama monostand as well next year over in the Grand Rapids area. Curious as to where you'll be ordering your seed from? SSS? CD Ford?


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@iowa jim @NoslracNevok @SNOWBOB11 @Wolverine @synergy0852 @rob13psu 
Thanks... it will be a great stress test for the "promising" cultivar.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

And just like that we have grass babies just a few days (4.5) after seed down...


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

PRG comes up so quick...its like instantly gratifying lol. Def will be looking forward to you mazama mono I used it in my mix this year for some shady areas.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> PRG comes up so quick...its like instantly gratifying lol. Def will be looking forward to you mazama mono I used it in my mix this year for some shady areas.


Yep I just needed it to hold my ground together around the shed. I'm sure it'll get replaced with MZM next year.

MZM was my choice due to slightly quicker establishment and wide tolerance for both shade and drought. It's not the slowest grower but it will be dwarf compared to how fast the current northern mix grows. Mowing twice a week isn't enough and that's at 2.5-3" actual HOC.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Going to need a bigger freezer lol...


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Going to need a bigger freezer lol...


Nice!

...good excuse to buy a scratch & dent fridge for the garage. Seed goes in the freezer section; beer or (insert favorite poison) goes in the fridge section.

As an aside, my seed that has been double zip lock bagged (i.e SSS), seems to have had good germination rates over multiple years. If you plan on having lots of extra for future patchwork, it might be worth considering. Someone on TLF had a post (can't remember who) mentioning bad germination rates after storing seed in the freezer in a woven bag.

Love the Mazama!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Chris LI thanks I'll look into those claims. Most of my seed is stored in woven bags in the freezer and I haven't noticed any issues but better safe than sorry.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

First reel cut on shed PRG planting.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Starting to plan my reno for 2020... biggest question I have for the brain trust here is how to manage the kill on the property line/border with neighbors lawns. Technically (results from surveyor) my property extends beyond where I currently mow (due to neighbors mowing it and they have landscaping on my property). Do I just kill on a line that is a few feet onto my property and leave a border of "old" grass as a buffer between my reno and the neighbors' yards?

edit: @g-man I think you did exactly this, right?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I actually did the opposite. :shock:

My heads are 3in from property line. The mp nozzle go to 210 degrees, so I set them up to into the neighbor side instead of 180. This ensured I had coverage for germination. For the kill I used the property line and some oops areas. My neighbors are totally cool about it. The kbg will end up spreading into their side.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@g-man ah that's right I think I remember now. I'll have to take a couple pictures of the two sides. It's overall a big wedge shape (culdesac) but both property lines go right through neighbors' landscape beds lol. I can't use the property line because that will ruffle some feathers but I'm probably just going to be open and honest with them next year and negotiate a fair line. I'm likely going to come inwards my way because they tend to mow a few feet over into my yard and I don't want to reno that only to have it not germinate well or get damaged due to their mowings.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Well the new PRG by the shed has already surpassed the rest of the lawn's color and it's only been 11 days since _seed down_.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Ok - shifting gears into "I have to effectively kill these grassy weeds and get that Mazama growing next year" mode.

I think my strategy always ends up being similar to what I am used to doing. Killing in late spring as everything is very much alive and growing vigorously. Lots of grassy weeds that probably won't die off this year (poa a, t, bent). There's too many areas to try to spot kill with glyphosate. It will have to be blanket and there should definitely be a fallowing period for the most effective results. Unfortunately, I don't know that I will be able to do that with two toddlers that love being outside and therefore like many others I will have to strategize as to minimize the "down time" out there.

That said, I'd love to have a fall reno as it is always suggested as the #1 time of year to do it. Early August seems to be the recommend timeframe here in Michigan as July is typically the peak of the summer heat/drought. I need to think long and hard about the best bang-bang kill-grow plan (and luckily I have a lot of time before spring).

EDITx2:
Draft Plan:
0) This fall use weed torch to burn up all poa var reptans and trivialis (and whatever else is currently lit up with Tenacity). Goal is to start with much less perennial weed competition.
1) Use spring Tenacity blanket regimen to identify areas of more difficulty (read: non-selective spot spraying).
2) Perform late spring/early summer non-selective spot spraying.
3) Do all the normal things like watering, fertilizing all spring and summer in order to promote growth of everything.
4) Depending on regrowth of non-selectively-killed areas, perform step 2 again.
5) Blanket spray of non-selective herbicide on entire lawn.
6) Typical reno steps for prepping seedbed, seeding...etc. etc.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Took awhile but we are at 2.0" everywhere now.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow that's looks pretty damn good.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Wow that's looks pretty damn good.


Thanks - at 2.0" it looks really great for a no-mix with all sorts of issues  It honestly makes it very difficult to want to reno next year. And yes I know I need to take better pictures


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

That's looking great @fusebox7


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Alex1389 thank you. I will get better/closer pictures if it ever stops raining this week. It started in the middle of my mow yesterday and I had to power through.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

The turf seems to have finally adapter to the lower HOC (ranges from 1.25 to 2") depending on contour. The areas with mostly KBG or TTTF are doing best. Need to give it more N and iron this week. We have really alkaline soil so it looks like a continuous dose of iron may be needed.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Northern mix with some POA a and k31 lol... Looks... Pretty awesome with a low haircut 
EDIT: yes it loved the iron. More coming soon.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

And a new basketball pole to boot.....looking good!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Wolverine said:


> And a new basketball pole to boot.....looking good!


Haha yup. Good eye. That's for me


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm dropping in a little late on this, but congrats on the new house! You have some great color on the new PRG so far!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

kds said:


> I'm dropping in a little late on this, but congrats on the new house! You have some great color on the new PRG so far!


Thanks!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Not a ton going on here. Grass is slowing down substantially. Last N app was Friday and color is looking great. I'm thinking over going all next year to fully assess things before a Reno. For the most part this lawn is above average and with N and iron it's better than I expected. It's not a pure stand of KBG but it has quite a bit. Also slowly ripping out the nasty black plastic edging to go natural. Huge difference.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

With the snow/cold seemingly snapping and 60 degree weather forecasted for Sunday, we have big plans for the yard this year. We'll be doing some pretty major work on our walkout patio area (more to come) and I got the wife to greenlight the reno. Depending on the weather, seed down could be as soon as late July here. I am going to plan to do quite a bit of soil conditioning as soon as I can. We do have blue clay here but there's a lot of organic matter and a 2-3 inch layer (on avg) of nice loamy top soil. I'll get a soil test as soon as the ground dries up a bit.

REALLY looking forward to seeing the Mazama perform in sun and in shade. I am most excited (this time around) to go from a 4-way no-mix to a monostand :shock:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Excellent! Your journal is always interesting to follow. I, too am excited to see another Mazama mono, as there aren't many of them that I've discovered, yet. I started with some mini renos with it blended 50/50 with Beyond last year, and am also curious how it transitions from sun to shade.

Good luck!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

As always, I'm looking forward to your updates.. cant wait!


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

This is going to be fun to watch!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey thanks all - I am excited, nervous, impatient, undecided, steadfast ... all the emotions  It is going to be a huge test for me this year. But I, like many of you, just want to be outside doing something, learning something, perfecting something that doesn't need to be perfected by anyone by myself!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Quick assessment of the yard's current state. Lots of mole tunnels (everywhere in the area). Lots of actively growing poa (everything but pratensis). PRG is waking up (or maybe never slept). Clover and plantain abundant. Going to see if some gly will start working this early. Need to get a head start. Anything that is green right now I wouldn't mind killing lol


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Well .... Reality is this: daycare is closed. We have a 18-mo. old and 3 y.o. at home with us and we are supposed to be working full time remotely. The "spare" time I would otherwise have is now spent catching up on work or strategizing how to get our next batch of groceries.

The mild winter has led to a weed explosion very early. I managed to get a 3 month supply of dimension down a few days ago during nap time. I still plan on the Reno this year. I might just start the kill early and fallow for a few months. Who knows. Depending on how things go with the pandemic I might not have time to do the Reno at all. In a hold pattern...


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm right there with you. Starting to rethink if this is the year to do it with all the businesses closing in MI I'm unsure if I'll be able to source what I need to get it done. I'm giving it til June to make my decision as I had planned on starting the kill mid July.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@synergy0852 Godspeed! My plan is/was to start early (apparently now, since everything is already green - can't believe it)... and hit the problem areas of triv, etc. while they're rampant. Starting now would give me several follow-up rounds of spraying before the big time killoff.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

No real updates here. It's been freezing and snowing and raining. Somewhat surprisingly my grass hasn't really grown - it's green and darkening but it's probably growing roots at this point. I haven't mowed like almost all my other neighbors have. I haven't needed to and that's the mode I'm in at this moment - only do the must-do's. I have a feeling I won't get to the reno this year especially with all the lockdown persisting here in MI - you can't really get anything at all locally when it comes to non-essentials. That's ok - I'm not in a rush and so we'll try to enjoy being outside once the weather warms and cherish the time together.

As far as things I'd like to do (non-reno): spray iron, and get a spray rig for my Simplicity - I've eyed the Superior Tech rig for the JD machines - I'd just need to drill the correct holes in my hitch plate. Having a sprayer rig would help a lot as I firmly believe that I can get better results with foliar apps (pre-m, iron, N, eventually glyphosate).

For now I'll be following most of you that are really digging in and committing this year - I commend the dedication and hard work!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Still on cruise control ... PRG and KBG is going to seed already. Triv plan for this spring is dig up/discard, add soil, add seed. No more messing around with chemicals until I do a blanket kill for the reno. Here, it's too cold for glyphosate to be effective (ask me how I know). But we go from spring to hot summer too quickly to wait around and do nothing. Once the triv gets thinner/wispier it's too late for glyphosate (in my opinion).

Our patio project got pushed out until at least next year so I'll be doing some work with the existing landscape beds (removing plastic edging, thinning out plants, etc. etc.). Still not sure on doing the reno this year but I will be taking care of the triv and possibly play the rest by ear. I may have to pick up some more Mazama because I'm not sure the 50lbs will be enough to have a supply on hand afterwards.

I also plan on doing some experimenting with different seeding techniques, priming, pre-germinating etc. I still need a good sprayer setup and I'm pretty hesitant to do the eventual blanket glyphosate spray with anything but a backpack sprayer/hand wand due to the control it would offer.

For entertainment purposes here's the fun stuff...


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Solid plan!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Well - I've only mowed once - two Saturdays ago. Grass is just not growing at all - only the triv. I'll probably lower the deck a bit and get after it this week. I'll probably put myself on looney-bin-alert with the neighbors as I start digging out the many patches of triv 

I am putting together a 25-gal sprayer rig for my Simplicity so that will be my spring project. More details to come on that.

I need to continue removal of black plastic edging that's been cracking and heaving, as I transition to natural edges.

We are building a Victory Garden so more details on that to come very shortly.

General maintenance, removal, swapping of plants. 90% of the plantings here are spirea. Used appropriately, not a horrible plant - but I mostly despise their woody/stemmy look. Need to incorporate better early spring and winter interest plantings. In time...

Will also start to plan additional low voltage up-lighting for front utility box bed and ornamental pear.

Looking forward to the weather starting to turn around... a balmy 24 this morning.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Looking forward to the weather change as well. Counting the days. Looks to change for the better by the end of the week here.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Pete1313 a balmy 62 and sunny day here today  First irrigation went down yesterday - today the grass looked a lot better with the warm up. It has been very dry and cold here. Today I did mow #2 finally @ ~3 inch HOC. Mid-May and only two mows so far.

Planted 4 new hydrangeas today - Bloomstruck and All Summer Beauty mopheads. Will be working on refining and expanding landscape beds this year. My tractor-mounted sprayer rig should be here tomorrow so Friday I'll work on getting that all set up and start my PGR, iron and N applications.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


>


I've got that same garbage in my yard. :evil:

Nice spray setup!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> I've got that same garbage in my yard. :evil:
> 
> Nice spray setup!


Thanks! Put it together today but we had over 2 inches of rain and no sun to dry it up so I only had a quick test run  it will make quick work when it's time to glyphosate the trip farm. I now have it in every part of my yard. July to August will be kill cycle and August will be seed down.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Thanks! Put it together today but we had over 2 inches of rain and no sun to dry it up so I only had a quick test run  it will make quick work when it's time to glyphosate the trip farm. I now have it in every part of my yard. July to August will be kill cycle and August will be seed down.


Good plan :thumbsup: Can't wait to see how the reno turns out.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@rob13psu me too me too  I know the nasties will be back but it will be way better!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Hey, that sprayer looks familiar! Do you plan on modifying the boom? Mounted is the way to go. You are going to enjoy spraying! If you have time, would you mind sending me a pic of the pump with the shurflo part#?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Pete1313 im hoping to use it later today as things dry out a bit (and before more rain tomorrow and Monday). No immediate plans for modification to the boom other than adding some additional shut offs to the left and right nozzles. Luckily they're already tee jets so I can plugnplay others as needed depending on needs. Glad I went with 25 gallons 👍

Sure, let me get you the shurflo part # when I am out there today.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

5.5" of rain (2.5+ and 2.5+ in two two-day spans) and still falling. Safe to say I won't be doing much in the yard for a few days but the rain is supposed to finally stop tomorrow morning and temp will be going up. I need to break out the bifenthrin.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Triv is seeding *everywhere *in the yard. Oof. It's bad.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> Triv is seeding *everywhere *in the yard. Oof. It's bad.


Yikes. Not fun. You don't think you should gly those areas now?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> fusebox7 said:
> 
> 
> > Triv is seeding *everywhere *in the yard. Oof. It's bad.
> ...


Totally - however, we've had rain for several days so I haven't been able to do anything outside. It's not raining anymore but it's horribly windy. Maybe I'll get to it tomorrow. I'll probably skip the dense larger areas and just dig those ones out right away. Some of the smaller areas will probably just get some gly paint. Not sure yet.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

After plan A quickly got set aside (digging) I will probably save myself the trouble and glyphosate. I'm in a real jam because the lawn needs to be mowed but the triv is seeding too. I actually think my July fallow period will be the best I can do before seeding in August.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Sharpened the hell out of my blades and went for it even though it's still a bit squishy out there. Overall the sharpening powered through just fine. Looks WAY better and the double wide stripes help mask the things that keep me up at night  The double wides pic is of my big sideyard that only has one spot of triv. The other pic shooting into the sun is the area that has the most triv and issues. It's possible that I just reno this troublesome area this year. I think it would be MUCH more manageable.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Double wide mow again today in prep for spraying my first cocktail of the year and with the new sprayer setup. Of course it chose to rain all day.

So my wife and I chose to get some planters ready for the Memorial weekend and I'll hopefully spray tomorrow during nap time


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Looking sharp!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks. I think I'm calling off the Reno this year


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Pete1313 tried to send you some pics of that shurflo pump but for some reason my DMs disappear and it looks like I never sent them or anything - talk about a mind trip.

The lawn is thick and dense and growing fast but it sure looks like hell compared to my neighbor's KBG lawn. His isn't dark but it is pretty green. Mine did seed a LOT more than his - and is still seeding quite a bit. I wonder if that's a product of me N-blitzing last fall. Maybe? Very thick and dense but horrible color and disease. It looks like it will bounce back and will probably enjoy a good drink tomorrow when I water in the foliar app...

First foliar app! Today I finally sprayed a cocktail of Tpac, FEature, TGP 25-0-0, humic acid and bifenthrin... I had an accident with the sprayer the other day when setting up (the first time) that caused 200 pounds of sprayer rig to crash to the ground and snapped one of my boom nozzles. I ended up rigging together just a 2-nozzle setup to use the mixture and not let it go to waste. I wasn't prepared to run this way and oddly enough I had to add a bit more carrier to the tank since I had not practiced with only a 2 nozzle setup and probably had a bit of overlap and excess for the driving pattern I had setup. It wasn't THAT off but I ended up adding another 5 gallons (30 gal total). Now I need to find a weird barbed tee with thread/nut (for the nozzle portion) --- I might have to email the OEM.

I sure did enjoy spraying vs. walking the yard with a spreader. It will be fun to figure out the best patterns for spraying since the yard is an oddly-shaped double lot on a culdesac, not to mention the landscaping. I would love for some awesome tips from the foliar veterans


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

no worries @fusebox7.

I've broken those fittings before and found exact replacements at my local Farm & Fleet. Not sure if you have those stores near you or something similar. I broke one in the middle of a spray once backing into the basketball hoop. Ran there, found it, and was able to save my spray app.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Mowed on Friday June 5. Put down roughly an inch of water on zones 3, 4, 5 (full sun, clay loam). Everything is very dull looking right now. Not sure how much I can get out of this northern mix. North side of yard is different - better soil - better cultivars? Mostly KBG and TTTF in that area (zones 7, 8, 9, 10). That's also where the triv is but now that spring has past us, I don't even notice it in most spots. Any reno I do in the future will likely involve the front (southeast, zones 11, 12) and side (southwest, zones 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6).

PGR has definitely stunted growth 0.75oz/1000sqft. Having mowed 4 days ago, the grass all still looks even and at/around the same height it was mowed at.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Have you changed your mind to Reno again this year yet?!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@synergy0852 lol ... I know... I sound like a politician with the flip-flopping... really just thinking out loud to myself. The desire is there trust me... knowing what a 100% KBG lawn can be like. I just don't think I have the time this year and got off to a wicked late start. I still have a lot of irrigation heads (40ish) to replace (upgrading to MP rotators and I20s) and some need to be move out from under large conifer trees. I PROBABLY (if I'm smart/patient) should use this year to get recalibrated.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I debated abandoning the reno this year as well with everything going on, but I ordered the seed to motivate me and called to make sure the Harley rake was available for rental so I'm moving forward. I've been thinking about it for years and prepping the property for such so I understand exactly your line of thought and it's definitely a smart one!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@fusebox7 I know how bad you want that 100% KBG. I would do it all in one shot next year. Get your irrigation dialed in as well as get all your equipment needs(wants ) in order. Then have a smooth renovation year in 2021.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

@fusebox7 are you still committed to a Mazama monostand?

I am going to renovate next year and am trying to get my ducks in a row as far as irrigation and cultivars are concerned.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

rob13psu said:


> @fusebox7 are you still committed to a Mazama monostand?
> 
> I am going to renovate next year and am trying to get my ducks in a row as far as irrigation and cultivars are concerned.


I have all of the seed still  So yes... but maybe I'll change it up - doubtful on the change though  Clearly I'm committed.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> @fusebox7 I know how bad you want that 100% KBG. I would do it all in one shot next year. Get your irrigation dialed in as well as get all your equipment needs(wants ) in order. Then have a smooth renovation year in 2021.


Thanks for the DM reply --- yes, exactly. I need all my needs (wants) settled before then


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> > @fusebox7 are you still committed to a Mazama monostand?
> ...


Shoot, I forgot you purchased it last year. I was thinking you were considering. Carry on


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Title adjusted 

@rob13psu no worries - I don't expect you to remember my wild and chaotic decisions


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Where to start? Ever since I've made peace with moving the reno to 2021, I've been focused on better understanding what's currently making me dislike the current turfstand.

Mainly one thing - inability to stay green. I have been diligent about roughly 1.2-1.5" of irrigation per week - it has been dry. I know it's getting enough water. The ground is soft and I can stick a long screwdriver 8-10" into the soil with ease. I have not notice ANYTHING other than brown stalks everywhere. I never saw this with KBG previously - my best guess is that it's PRG but if that's the case then 90% of my lawn is PRG. I thought there was a lot more KBG and TTTF. This is probably the most frustrating/helpless feeling. There doesn't seem to be any green growth down below and despite giving a shot of nitrogen, iron and healthy (deep/infrequent) waterings, the lawn wants to stay brown and stalky.

My neighbor does absolutely nothing to his lawn other than mow it at 4-4.5" once a week and his lawn is a perfect green despite zero irrigation. KBG.

I've debating getting my reel mower to take the cut down to 1" and collect the clippings and then let the turf regrow from that level. It's still very dense (if I'm not careful and go too fast I can actually stall my 23HP Simplicity so I have to take only 1/4-1/2" off at a time).

Any tips for salvaging the no-mix based on my antecdote? @g-man I know you're reel mowing your front no-mix and keeping it looking great! Is the trick to reel mow to keep the dead seed stalks out of the picture? I've let it grow out pretty long and that hasn't helped either - just makes it even crunchier because it's longer...

Help,

From a dad trying to help his toddlers play outside barefoot without complaining 

HOC: ~3.0"


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I have the same issue with my no-mix here on the west side of MI. No matter what I do the stalks don't seem to disappear. I'm reel mowing and can say I have the same issue as I had with the rotary, maybe even worse since I used to drop a half inch once the seeds disappeared and then let it grow up to the next notch which didn't get rid of them but hid them from sight until they could decompose which seemed to be mid summer year after year! This is one of my many reasons I am moving forward with my reno as the lawn looks terrible for 2-3 solid months for me!

Curious to see what g-man has to say!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@fusebox7 can you do a close up of the turf? I want to see how it is looking.

I understand the frustration with prg stalks. I hate them. Even kbg gets some, but they go away pretty quick. A dethatch after they turn brown helps get rid of them.

But for some reason I dont have that many seed stalks in the front yard. I know that some of my tttf has faded away and I seem to have a kbg/prg front lawn now.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@synergy0852 @g-man thank you both for the quick replies... close-ups below...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like more than just the seed stalks are going brown in there. How much N/ksqft this year?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@g-man only ~0.25lbs of N per 1000 this year. You think it needs fertility?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@g-man feels like a good time to pull some samples for testing :thumbup: Grazie!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

When is the big kill? I'm looking forward to the reno.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Wolverine said:


> When is the big kill? I'm looking forward to the reno.


 see updated thread title


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > When is the big kill? I'm looking forward to the reno.
> ...


Ah yes. Lots of time to prepare. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@g-man super late on updates here but Monday I applied 0.8 lbs N per 1000 and now all I have seen is some odd green up in old rut marks from mowing... see pic. I think foliar is my only option. Guessing runoff when watering in got stuck in the ruts?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Been 6 days now since my fertilizer application (granular) and it's finally starting to show signs up perking up. Funny how long it can take to get acclimated to a new lawn... This one seems a lot slower to react to added fertility. I'll post back again this week after it's had more time to get fully absorbed. Now to stay on top of the watering this week... going to be in the 90s for a long stretch...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

fusebox7 said:


> Been 6 days now since my fertilizer application (granular) and it's finally starting to show signs up perking up. Funny how long it can take to get acclimated to a new lawn... This one seems a lot slower to react to added fertility. I'll post back again this week after it's had more time to get fully absorbed. Now to stay on top of the watering this week... going to be in the 90s for a long stretch...


Good to hear. Sometimes fertilizer is all it takes.

Do you think when you reno to Mazama next year, you are going to do (eventually) the whole lawn, or do you have some areas that are good (free of Triv, etc.) that you want to leave as-is (or don't really care as much about)? One thing I learned this past year, is that in areas that get shade much of the year and stay damp in the late Fall, Winter, and most of the Spring, KBG does not do well...even the shade tolerant ones (a lot of my experience is with Bewitched which is pretty comparable to Mazama in that regard). I've had the roots rot and die back to varying degrees over the Winter in such areas. The worst areas had no roots left in early Spring. It was just sitting on top of the soil. The turf wants to pull up like paint flaking off a surface. Fescues do a lot better in those areas. So then, with the KBG, you have to stay off of it, can't even rake it in early Spring, and you wait like 3 months for new roots to grow. That's been my experience in the worst areas...and it was actually with a mix, but the Fescues stayed rooted. I will be overseeding those areas with Fescue late this Summer, and using some of the KBG from those areas (that has finally rooted) to make plugs for other areas.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Green the more time that goes by, the less I care about killing a nice dense northern mix and starting over. I really think I need to give it another 1-2 seasons of me being in the driver's seat with this lawn and using best practices to squeeze as much out of it as I can. A reno would set me back a few seasons and for what reason? More uniformity? Anyways... definitely not in any rush - I may have a 50 lb bag of Mazama for sale 

The most shady areas of my yard (the ones with triv) are the eastern-most portion. It really isn't that shaded - probably at least 6 hours of sun. I have a hunch the previous owner(s) overwatered --- you know like most people that just ghost ride their irrigation and just let it water and water and water...? THAT said, those areas with triv - IF overwatered, do tend to pool a bit. However, I've been watering 2-3 times a week and revamping the irrigation heads/setup so those areas aren't receiving the amount of water that they were before. Time will tell if the triv slowly backs away...

There's a good amount of tall fescue in my whole yard that (to my eye) has been the most consistent performer. I'd be a bigger fan of it if the leaf blades would cut more cleanly. I haven't noticed any issues in the yard other than the triv patches and a few clusters of fine fescue that stand out. re: KBG in the shade --- I've seen numerous articles stating higher Nitrogen requirements under those conditions...

I'm enjoying being a dad and spending a lot more time with my kids and my wife (who's working at home full time during the pandemic) and it certainly has made me want to simplify my life and dial back the amount of effort I put into extraneous activities. Jack of all trades, master of none


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@fusebox7, that sounds reasonable. I know you have experience with Triv; my advice though is to take care of the areas with it, how ever you need to do it. I've been using a combination of glyphosate and selective herbicides in Spring, but of course there are other options too. I guess what I'm saying is, maybe concentrate your reno efforts on those areas to get it under control.

As far as Tall Fescue, you may know I'm a big fan. It still has some room for improvement (what doesn't?), but it's pretty versatile. Most likely the previous owner or any lawn service they had, regularly reseeded and overseeded with a Tall-Fescue-heavy mix for years. I haven't had the issues getting a clean cut on it except when blades are dulling. But I never mow below 2.6 in, and am usually above 3, which might have something to do with it. The Tall Fescues have been pretty good, and roughly similar, since the early 2000s. Incremental improvements more recently, yes, but a lot of the big improvement came between the 1980s 2000s, I believe.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

fusebox7 said:


> @Green the more time that goes by, the less I care about killing a nice dense northern mix and starting over. I really think I need to give it another 1-2 seasons of me being in the driver's seat with this lawn and using best practices to squeeze as much out of it as I can. A reno would set me back a few seasons and for what reason? More uniformity? Anyways... definitely not in any rush - I may have a 50 lb bag of Mazama for sale
> 
> The most shady areas of my yard (the ones with triv) are the eastern-most portion. It really isn't that shaded - probably at least 6 hours of sun. I have a hunch the previous owner(s) overwatered --- you know like most people that just ghost ride their irrigation and just let it water and water and water...? THAT said, those areas with triv - IF overwatered, do tend to pool a bit. However, I've been watering 2-3 times a week and revamping the irrigation heads/setup so those areas aren't receiving the amount of water that they were before. Time will tell if the triv slowly backs away...
> 
> ...


This. Like you, my wife and I have been working from home. My girls are 2 and nearly 4, and it's been great spending time with them.

I'm sure you won't have trouble finding any takers for that 50lb bag if you decide against a reno. :thumbup:


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

:thumbup: @rob13psu

@Green On triv - I'm going to see what it looks like in the fall and/or spring and see if it's as prominent as it was this spring (yeah I know). I'd 100% reno that area but it's where my kids' playset is and I can't feasibly keep them off that during the entirety of the warmer months (they're almost 2 and 3.5). Spot kill/patch probably isn't feasible because I know it's interwoven in most areas. I killed two spots (no reseed/patch) and dug out another area mostly for experimental purposes. I could try my xonerate/certainty/tenacity combo again - which seems to have actually done a phenomenal job at preserving the KBG (which is starting to fill in). Lots of fun chemical warfare games to play in the yard but I'm being a lot more careful these days with the kiddos running around...

I definitely see the resemblance (mixing potential) of KBG with TTTF. I grabbed some shots below of both new plants via rhizomes - pretty cool to see something other than KBG (and PRG, as you and I have both seen historically) spread to self repair.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@fusebox7, closeup looks good. Definitely impressive when you see that with the TTTF, as you said.

Someone must've seeded with some good blends at some point.

That KBG is dark green, nice and coarse, low-growing, waxy, and seems to like heat...maybe a Midnight category type?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@green - possibly. I've noticed it's the slowest grower of all the species. I've been having to mow 3 times a week for uniformity purposes. The only thing that's darker is the PRG that I planted last year after I put my shed in. It's very very dark and I've noticed it really transformed after foliar iron.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Quick snaps showing improved color after 9 days of 0.8 N/1000 and iron (all granular)... kept HOC around 3.5-4 " with the 90+ degree temps for the next several weeks. Water bill is atrocious.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@Pete1313 after snapping two more fittings on the Superior Tech sprayer... i've decided to gut it and go all brass fittings... I am going to add additional shutoffs and longer rubber hose for the hand wand which will be helpful for me when I spray insecticides in areas I can't drive the tractor. The OEM hose is not /short/ but it's not sufficiently long for my purposes. After using this sprayer a few times, I now know what you mean about modding it. It has decent bones and a nice pump/frame but the fittings/components are clearly on the cheaper side. At least all of these things are easy to replace


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Hey @fusebox7 , any updates? Did you decide to delay the reno??


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey @rob13psu - thanks for checking in - I need to get back to the forum more. We've been making a lot of changes to the yard with kid toys, landscape beds, fire pit patios etc etc. so the turf is on the backburner right now. We had baby #3 in April and a nasty bout with covid (finally healthy now) so I'm just getting back around to slightly more yard work.

As far as turf reno... the desire is there... I'm a little (actually very) intimidated by the amount of grass we have and the amount of work it will take to make that happen. I'd like to see how adaptable the current no-mix I have is before I make a final call. I know in my heart I want a mono KBG stand but like a few other projects in my head, I'm not sure it's feasible or worth it with a couple of very outdoorsy/active toddlers and a newborn.

I might try to get some input from you and others on TLF about a logical way to tackle such an endeavor given our current circumstances. I think my biggest hurdle besides the reno plan is wanting to reel mow but only having the 20" Tru-Cut.

Lastly, here are some recent pictures of the yard in "low input" mode... thanks for the nudge reminding me I need to come back here regularly!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Glad you are feeling better! I don't blame you for holding off with everything going on. The lawn and property are looking great.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Going to try to devote more time to the lawn and journal 

Decided to get bids to cut down a couple nuisance cottonwood trees in the yard. Focusing on one part of the yard to be "high input" and reel mowed. Have a JD 220 E-Cut being delivered in the next week or so. This will replace the Tru-Cut. The Tru-Cut has been a good learning/serviceable reel mower and is in great shape but I am ready for the next challenge so decided to finally pull the trigger on greens mower.

In the backyard I'm currently in the 1-1.25" range since I brought it down several weeks ago. Today was first granular urea app at roughly 0.5 lbs N/K. Subsequent apps will likely be .25 or .5 per week depending on conditions and response. I need to get my apps of PGR and iron on there this week too.

Rest of yard is in the 4" range and needs to come down due to disease. The heat and humidity really got to the turf this year as I decided to keep it as long as feasible but I think next year I'll shoot for a lower HOC with the Simplicity and some help from PGR. I still haven't convinced myself to do a reno although I'm sure I'd be happy if I'd just pull the trigger. I think I'll experiment one more year and then make a decision...

One more thing... I do believe I am going to core aerate this year due to excessive thatch buildup and the blue clay soil we have. If I can improve the soil leading up to a reno in the next couple years I think I can live with churning up some weed seed as a trade-off.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

Welcome back! Can't wait to see that reno!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

synergy0852 said:


> Welcome back! Can't wait to see that reno!


^+1
I'm so looking forward to your new project(s). I agree with the tradeoff with core aereation/weed seed emergence to break up that clay layer and get some better sand/soil in there. If you were to really Swiss cheese it with many passes, maybe you could get away with limiting the number of sessions you need to do it. HA goes a long way, too, with use over time. Turf that was suffering in my yard due to tree root competition is doing better with HA, soil biostimulants and foliar fertilizer apps. Good luck!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks @synergy0852 and @Chris LI!

Today I took the 220e-cut hybrid for its maiden voyage... she did not disappoint. I must say I was very skeptical about the quality difference vs. the Tru-Cut and I was proven wrong very quickly. Even with a 11-blade reel and a mower that was set up to mow greens at 0.110 inches, I've gotten it adjusted (same hardware) to mowing my cool-season mix and it's spectacular!

I have to say that the biggest difference maker after playing with it off vs. on is the rotary brush. With it engaged, the turf stand looks very consistent and it eliminated the stragglers that were left behind on passes when it was disengaged. I am super impressed and happy thus far and can't wait to keep playing with my new toy  I also found it very easy to control and wasn't overwhelmed with its mass or bulkiness. I do need to optimize my turns a bit but I'm sure that will come with more time and experimenting. It's really neat to hear the RPMs of the electric motor increase/decrease going down and up hills.

Some quick snaps for proof of existence


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to the 220E family.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

g-man said:


> Welcome to the 220E family.


 :thumbup:


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Nice! Pardon my ignorance, but does the brush function the same way as a groomer?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@rob13psu the groomers have blades for slicing stolons and brushes stand turf blades up before the reel cuts them. I haven't used a groomer so I'm not sure what the actual difference in results looks like.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The GTC of these machine can use multiple attachments. One is knives that "cut" the stolons. There is also this brush that is supposed to remove debris/divots from the greens, but i always assumed in a cools season lawn like us that it could help to lift it up. It is in my bucket list of things to buy and try.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@g-man better response as usual  and I think you'll really like the brush!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Clean looking machine. Already making nice stripes. :thumbup:


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

On Friday Sept 10: applied Andersons HCU 44-0-0 and Prodiamine

Fixed zone 11 heads temporarily to be able to start watering in fall blitz product(s).

Today, mowed back at ~0.8" and rest at roughly 2.5". Due for PGR and iron apps this week. Weather is holding highs in the 80s all week it appears... we'll see about that.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Haven't kept up with the log like I intended to but been deep in thought about what to do with the success that I've had with Traverse 2 TTTF in some spots that I completely patched (triv) and how well it's been holding up since I seeded in spring.

Considering adding it to the (whenever in the future) full reno with Mazama as it appears to really resemble a midnight type KBG. When seeded at a higher rate (because of reel mowing) it looks fantastic and very uniform. It MAY be self-repairing the the spec sheet says to seed with some KBG for better spreadability coverage - which I can believe. I have KBG several feet into all my my mulch beds which is undoubtedly the strength of KBG (but also the annoyance).

Obviously the other benefit to mixing TTTF into KBG is for rate of establishment. I have slopes and areas prone to washouts that I'd like to have successful establishment with the first time. Is someone going to talk me out of this or am I thinking about this the right way? Would I be more happier with all one species TTTF OR KBG?


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

I've used Traverse 2 and I think you'll like the color and more narrow blade. I used that and 4th Millennium in the past, as well as Amity.

Do you use or plan on using PGR? Don't fescue and KBG require different application rates?


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

@rob13psu It's a good point and one I didn't think of. I'm sure that other chemical dosages (Tenacity?) would also be different. Not sure how much of a difference it would make if taking the lower amount. Looks like Primo Maxx is .60 and. .75 oz. for KBG and TTTF respectively.


----------

